

Thoughts on Silverlight, Expression and Games - joeyespo
http://www.lostgarden.com/2007/05/silverlight-and-expression-thoughts.html

======
jayfuerstenberg
A lot can change in 5 years...

Silverlight as a platform doesn't look so rosy anymore and the "old school"
downloaded app seems to have recaptured the lead thanks to the App Store and
Google Play.

------
rbanffy
It's interesting to read it 5 years later and observe how keynote presentation
hype translates to long-term product evolution.

